# Confirm Morphs?



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey, I'm a bit confused on what morphs these guys are...










I've been told granite, but also charcoal... But it's too dark to be a charcoal?










This, is this a ghost or Anery A? As Anery As are darker than this when adult...

Thanks.
Josh


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO Diffused sooty-AKA-Granite.









IMO Hypo sooty-AKA-Ghost.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

got a belly pic of the 'granite'? Then you can tell for sure if it has the bloodred gene in it.

and the second one I would say is a light anery or a ghost.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's some belly shots... Best I could do.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Josh-sama said:


> Here's some belly shots... Best I could do.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Granite :2thumb:.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Here's some belly shots... Best I could do.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Yep, deffo has bloodred in it.

So its either an anery bloodred (granite) or a charcoal bloodred (pewter)


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

DazedLewis said:


> Yep, deffo has bloodred in it.
> 
> So its either an anery bloodred (granite) or a charcoal bloodred (pewter)


Looks identicle to IansVivs granite to me. !!


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Looks identicle to IansVivs granite to me. !!


Nice


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

That's made my day haha! Bought it as an anery !


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> That's made my day haha! Bought it as an anery !


good buy : victory:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

granite and ghost :2thumb:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> That's made my day haha! Bought it as an anery !


Bargain!

Not sure about the second one?

Don't ghosts usually have less pronounce black saddle borders due to the hypo influence?


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> That's made my day haha! Bought it as an anery !


wow that's great :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Second one is hard to say - we have an anery just like that, as well as one much darker. The only way to tell for sure would be to test breed to a know **** hypo.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

DazedLewis said:


> wow that's great :2thumb:


I know! (Meant to quote Grond aswell LOL!!)
Finally a bit of luck


----------

